# Velez-Malaga IBI



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know when the annual IBI tax is debited from your bank account for Velez-Malaga municipality?. My abogado has hopefully set this up when we bought the property last year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

scoosh89 said:


> Does anyone know when the annual IBI tax is debited from your bank account for Velez-Malaga municipality?. My abogado has hopefully set this up when we bought the property last year.


The direct debits generally go out on or around 12th August. When mine goes out I will post again to let you know.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you very much Lynn.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any sign of direct debit going out yet Lynn? Do you know if I should receive a bill in the mail?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

scoosh89 said:


> Any sign of direct debit going out yet Lynn? Do you know if I should receive a bill in the mail?


Haven't checked the bank account yet this week, but will do later and let you know. We do get bills in the mail (they will only be sent to your Spanish address) but we haven't had one yet and nor have two friends whose holiday homes we check on for them. One strange thing this year is that according to the notices about this year's IBI posted around town, the voluntary period for payment ends on 4 October this year, whereas it is normally 12 September. Maybe they are sending the bills out later as well.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Your help is very much appreciated Lynn, we are in spain till end of month and just wanted to make sure it was paid before we leave. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've now checked and no, the direct debit has not gone out yet. Last year it was taken out on 11 August so it is definitely late this year. Anybody would think they aren't short of money!

I'll keep you posted when anything happens.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If your bill hasn't arrived nor the direct debit been taken out a few days before you are due to leave Spain, I suggest you go to the Patronato de Recaudación office in Calle Romero Pozo in Vélez (it is the street which runs uphill along the side of the Ayuntamiento building, and the office in question is on the right hand side going up, just past the farmacia on the corner. Explain that you are only in Spain until the end of the month and ask them to check if your direct debit is in place, "?Está domiciliado?" in Spanish. If it isn't, for some reason, ask them to give you a copy of the bill so that you can take it to a bank and pay it before you leave. Fill out a direct debit authorisation for next year whilst you are there. You will need to take a copy of your escritura and your NIE and passport with you, as well as your bank account details in case you need to complete a new direct debit form. They like the bank details to be on something official from the bank rather than you having written them down on a piece of paper.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Lynn, think I know where the office is so will check with them before we leave.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The IBI bills have started to be delivered because a friend received hers yesterday, but mine still hasn't arrived. When you get yours, if it is being paid by direct debit it will have the word "Domiciliado" printed diagonally across it.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Lynn, hopefully get the bill before we leave this hot and beautiful summer in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My bill has just been delivered by the postman, but the direct debit still hasn't gone out of the bank. Good news is that the bill is exactly the same as last year, no increase.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Still haven't received the bill in the post but the direct debit is now out of my account. Hopefully bill will be there when I am out next month. Thanks for all your help Lynn.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

scoosh89 said:


> Still haven't received the bill in the post but the direct debit is now out of my account. Hopefully bill will be there when I am out next month. Thanks for all your help Lynn.


You're welcome, mine came out of the bank yesterday too. At least it is paid now, without any surcharge for late payment, so that's the important thing. If the bill hasn't arrived by your next visit, you can ask at the Patronato de Recaudación office and they will give you a copy. In the case of one of my friends, she wasn't receiving her bills and it turned out they were being addressed to no.14 instead of no. 15 so it could be something simple like that.


----------

